# Ancestry Dot Com



## matt79brown (Jul 17, 2018)

Anybody tried this spit test DNA thing to find there bloodline? I did. I am a little skeptical of the results. Perhaps some of you DNA/SCIENCE gurus can give me a lil' insight. What ya'll think? These test accurate?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 18, 2018)

What did it say you was?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 18, 2018)

My son did it, and it pretty much confirmed what I've learned by tracing the branches of the family back through traditional genealogy.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 18, 2018)

I wonder if you did 2 different companies if you would get the same results.  I also wonder how private they keep your DNA?  I would like to do it if I could do it anonymously.

rosewood


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2018)

Too many “ifs”. Plus, wouldn’t they need the dna from the ancestor to confirm?


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Too many “ifs”. Plus, wouldn’t they need the dna from the ancestor to confirm?


Your favorite defense tactic


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Your favorite defense tactic



Gotta have a starting point 

Just saying “if” has too many unknowns. 

One important known is the starting point. Just say in 1000 years, how do you trace my family back to me without my DNA?


----------



## rosewood (Jul 18, 2018)

Birth certificates, death certificates, marriage certificates.  That is how it was done before DNA.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Gotta have a starting point
> 
> Just saying “if” has too many unknowns.
> 
> One important known is the starting point. Just say in 1000 years, how do you trace my family back to me without my DNA?


Theres a butt load of info about what tests are performed and what the results of those tests mean and what they don't mean. That has to be understood first before you can know what you should be able to expect it to tell you and what it cant.
And theres lots of family histories traced back without anybodys DNA. Birth records, death records, marriage records...….


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 18, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Birth certificates, death certificates, marriage certificates.  That is how it was done before DNA.


Yeah what he said


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Theres a butt load of info about what tests are performed and what the results of those tests mean and what they don't mean. That has to be understood first before you can know what you should be able to expect it to tell you and what it cant.
> And theres lots of family histories traced back without anybodys DNA. Birth records, death records, marriage records...….


If those items are available, I would agree. DNA testing wouldn’t really be needed if you have those. 

For my Grandmothers Great Great Great Grandmother, I don’t have a birth, marriage or death certificate, nor do I have a DNA from her.......how accurate can one connect me to that lady?


----------



## 660griz (Jul 18, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> If those items are available, I would agree. DNA testing wouldn’t really be needed if you have those.
> 
> For my Grandmothers Great Great Great Grandmother, I don’t have a birth, marriage or death certificate, nor do I have a DNA from her.......how accurate can one connect me to that lady?


Can't without her DNA. I don't think this is what the DNA mail order test are meant to do. Just tells you what tribe you were from basically. 
Get some DNA from Grandmothers Great Great Great Grandmother, and, look out Jerry Springer.


----------



## rednekkhikkchikk (Jul 18, 2018)

LOL No way in the world am I going to mail someone - anyone - a sample of my DNA, much less pay for the privilege of handing it over. 

I knew my dad's parents but not my mother's.  I knew my mother's maternal grandparents, but have very little info on her dad's parents, and what I have learned is mostly that without being able to talk to someone who knew them, that is probably all I will ever know.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 18, 2018)

660griz said:


> Can't without her DNA. I don't think this is what the DNA mail order test are meant to do. Just tells you what tribe you were from basically.
> Get some DNA from Grandmothers Great Great Great Grandmother, and, look out Jerry Springer.


Yea that’s sort of where I’m going with DNA tracing..........or any tracing without the “knowns”.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 18, 2018)

rosewood said:


> Birth certificates, death certificates, marriage certificates.  That is how it was done before DNA.


You do realize that "married to" doesn't always mean "father of?"


----------



## transfixer (Jul 18, 2018)

Evidently its not kept private,  once your DNA is stored in a database,  it can be accessed by law enforcement or government ,  they've recently caught a couple of killers using those databases,  by comparing crime scene DNA to those of the killer's relatives that were in the database.


----------



## matt79brown (Jul 18, 2018)

Uncle Sam already knows exactly who I am. I have followed the family tree back across the big pond, but thought this would take me waaaaay back. I find this stuff interesting. Wish I understood DNA better. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 19, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You do realize that "married to" doesn't always mean "father of?"


Yes, I thought about that but didn't post.  Probably a lot of "adopted" kids where they never knew who the real parents were also.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 19, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Uncle Sam already knows exactly who I am. I have followed the family tree back across the big pond, but thought this would take me waaaaay back. I find this stuff interesting. Wish I understood DNA better. Thanks for all the replies.


The way I understand it is yes it can take you waaaaay back. BUT NOT waaaay back in the sense of "John Doe is your great great great  whatever. That type of information is derived from records/documentation etc.
But it DOES take you waaaaay back in the sense of " my DNA markers trace back to X continent etc".
Its all the information put together (DNA, records etc) that puts together the picture.


----------



## ky55 (Jul 19, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> You do realize that "married to" doesn't always mean "father of?"



Mommy’s baby, Daddy’s maybe?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 19, 2018)

You arrrrrrrreee Nottttttt the father


----------



## transfixer (Jul 19, 2018)

I would imagine there are plenty of women out there that hope and pray their kid never gets his DNA checked ?   lol


----------



## ky55 (Jul 19, 2018)

transfixer said:


> I would imagine there are plenty of women out there that hope and pray their kid never gets his DNA checked ?   lol



And plenty of men too.


----------



## transfixer (Jul 19, 2018)

ky55 said:


> And plenty of men too.



     I've seen that story line on a couple of TV shows,  something happens,  usually mistreatment of a child,  DNA gets checked,   and whoops !   The guy that has raised the kid for years,  finds out he's not the father ,,,,,


----------



## bullethead (Jul 19, 2018)

transfixer said:


> I've seen that story line on a couple of TV shows,  something happens,  usually mistreatment of a child,  DNA gets checked,   and whoops !   The guy that has raised the kid for years,  finds out he's not the father ,,,,,


Or the kid needs a medical procedure and finds out that Dad is not compatable because Dad is not Dad.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2018)

The wife and I, both did the Ancestry DNA test. She knew her heritage from way back, and the DNA confirmed it. I had never paid much attention to mine, but it did get me in contact with a lot of old cousins. My DNA. being on a record somewhere does not bother me in the least. I Know how I have lived my life, and someone far away, looking at my DNA, is wasting their time.


----------

